# Laptop Keyboard Cover - Does it have to be microfiber?



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

Hi all,

Quick question, let's say I have a mechanical keyboard and would like to cover my laptop keyboard since I'm not using it.
While it's running and I want to cover the keyboard so dust does not accumulate, can I use any kind of cloth or does it have to be microfiber?

If it's any other regular cloth made of cotton will it damage the laptop while it's running?

I only have a small microfiber cloth so it won't cover.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi why not just close the lid when not using it? Well if you really want to cover keyboard I would use something like cheese cloth so heat can escape if your leaving it running


----------



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> Hi why not just close the lid when not using it? Well if you really want to cover keyboard I would use something like cheese cloth so heat can escape


I mean the keyboard not the laptop haha I don't have a monitor

I don't have anything special in my house, so I'm wondering if I can use just any piece of cloth to cover the keyboard while it's on.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Why bother? It was meant to be left open during use, even when using another keyboard. Blow it out with compressed air from time to time.


----------



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

Corday said:


> Why bother? It was meant to be left open during use, even when using another keyboard. Blow it out with compressed air from time to time.


I don't have compressed air, I usually just sweep the keyboard with my hand and blow at it everyday.
Just wondering if I could cover it with a regular cloth just to save time in the morning.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Gas duster - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

Corday said:


> Gas duster - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'm not planning on buying.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Then best advice is to just close lid if your worried about dust


----------



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

oscer1 said:


> Then best advice is to just close lid if your worried about dust


Sorry don't have a monitor I can't use it that way lol
I do close the laptop when I'm done with it, but dust seems to seep into the keyboard top anyway when I open it up again.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ShangWang said:


> Sorry don't have a monitor I can't use it that way lol


I understand this is a laptop so when not using it close the lid


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I would not worry about it. Just close the lid when not using it. 

I do not recommend closing the lid while using it. As oscer1 first mentioned, leaving it open will help to allow heat to escape. This is important for any computer, but especially for notebooks since heat build-up is an inherent problem with their tiny cases and limited fan/cooling capability. 

Plus, you would have to change the default settings in the BIOS Setup Menu to change the behavior of closing the lid. By default, most (if not all) notebooks go to sleep when the lid is closed. My worry then is I might forget to manually shut down the computer when I am done using it. This could lead to potentially disastrous issues if I forget to manually shut it down, then cart it off (take it mobile). 

If you are insistent on covering your keyboard anyway, I would ONLY use materials designed to allow maximum air flow while trapping dust. In other words, an air filter.


----------



## ShangWang (May 23, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I would not worry about it. Just close the lid when not using it.
> 
> I do not recommend closing the lid while using it. As oscer1 first mentioned, leaving it open will help to allow heat to escape. This is important for any computer, but especially for notebooks since heat build-up is an inherent problem with their tiny cases and limited fan/cooling capability.
> 
> ...


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

And monitor your temps in real time. I use and recommend Core Temp for that.


----------



## Sophus (Feb 4, 2011)

I'd just follow their instructions myself, but some alternate thoughts are...
Is the keyboard rated water resistant? 
If if is, then any clean cloth will work reasonably well. Regardless if you do/do not use microfiber you will want to decontaminate (usually by compressed air) the keyboard from time to time.
If not water resistant, then superior dust prevention is a good idea to meet your goals, but will involve obtaining a micro-fiber cloth/filter or similar specification-compatible item. If you want to go cheap, use a THIN sheet of dense virgin foam making sure it extends all the way to the edges of your lower laptop section. However, *any* covering will reduce convective heat loss through the keyboard. This is still assuming it's not water resistant and used convective cooling to begin with. Personally, I believe most laptop designers don't _rely_ on convective cooling through the keyboard anymore even if it isn't water resistant. In your case the issue is simple to answer with a test. Run a stress program and a temperature monitor (showing "motherboard ambient" if it exists). Run it open air at a given room temperature, then close it with your planned cloth/filter and continue running while monitoring the temeprature and looking for any *significant* increase (while room temp remains about the same). If a mobo ambient sensor isn't available, then you could start things up, wait until CPU temp reaches steady-state, then go to closed configuration and see if CPU temp rises significantly, but that may introduce a higher margin of error.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't see what water resistant has to do with it. You are not dunking and washing the keyboard in a sink, or spraying it with a hose, or wiping it down with a saturated sponge that is "dripping" with water. You use a "dampened" cloth or sponge. If you are still worried about water getting inside, turn the keyboard upside down and wipe "up".


----------

